# Ft. Benning and Ft. Stewart questions



## jjmikolacjik (Feb 28, 2011)

I know that there are some serious hunters on here that hunt Benning and/or Ft. Stewart.   I read some where that you need to have a sponsor with you if you are not active military if you plan on hunting Ft. Benning.  Is this true or do they allow civilians to hunt on FT. Benning through an application system.  I know google could be used here but I would rather hear it from someone who has done it before.

As for Ft. Stewart.  What should a hunter expect out on Ft. Stewart?  I have read the reports that are offered on their website but none of them include terrain mapping.  Any information would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Feb 28, 2011)

On Stewart be prepared for swamp bottoms and pine flats.  The least you should bring are knee high water proof snake boots. It warming up so watch where you step.


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Feb 28, 2011)

Will do I was out today in them getting used to wearing this type of boot.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 28, 2011)

Civilians will need a sponsor.

Straight from their website: http://www.benningmwr.com/odr-huntingandfishing.php

Who is authorized to hunt or fish on the installation?

    * U.S. military active duty and retired personnel
    * Veterans with a service connected disability of not less than 30 percent
    * Medal of Honor recipients
    * Current or retired full-time Department of Defense civilian employees
    * Federal civilian employees working full-time or equivalent status on Fort Benning and retired federal civilian employees who were employed at Fort Benning immediately prior to retirement
    * National Guardsmen and Reservists on active status
    * Surviving spouses of military personnel who possess a valid dependent ID
    * Foreign military personnel assigned to Fort Benning
    * Primary dependents of sponsors
    * Guests, provided they obtain a Fort Benning guest permit. Anyone who is 18 years or older may sponsor up to three guests per day to hunt or fish on Fort Benning. There is no limit to the number of guests an individual may sponsor in a year, but no more than three one time.


----------



## PineThirty (Feb 28, 2011)

X2 great post. That pretty much explains everything. Also If you do get a sponsor, you have to be with your sponsor at all times. You cant go off a hunt by yourself. You must stay together. There Is a copy of the Fort Benning regs you can look at on that website. I would highly suggest taking a look at that If you are going to try and hunt out here. They are not the same rules as Georgia. Also make sure you know how the Hunter Tel Track system works. Make sure to check the open areas daily. That goes for both Fort Benning and Fort Stewart.





DSGB said:


> Civilians will need a sponsor.
> 
> Straight from their website: http://www.benningmwr.com/odr-huntingandfishing.php
> 
> ...


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Feb 28, 2011)

Just Called and talked to the nice ladies at Ft. Stewart as it is about 25 min closer for me coming from Valdosta.  At Ft. Stewart you do not need a military Sponsor, you just need to apply to get the pass and permit from the office.  You can hunt in any zone that is not closed at the time for military drills.  The same goes with the Hunter Army Air base.  

Here is the opening paragraph from their regulations 





> Fort Stewart (FS) has been open to public hunting and fishing since 1959. This regulation or a comparable regulation has been in effect since public hunting and fishing was initially authorized. This regulation was originally published on 29 March 1984.  A Change 1 to this edition was published on 20 March 1985 and a Change 2 was published on 29 March 1989. The second edition was published on 18 October 1995. The third edition was published on 8 May 1998. A Change 1 to the third edition was published on 2 November 1998, the fourth edition was published on 27 Dec 1999, the fifth edition was published on 22 May 2002, and this is the sixth edition.



Also Section 1-6 C. of the regulations 





> Any person, military or civilian, requesting permission to hunt and/or fish on this Installation must obtain a FS hunting and/or fishing permit, except that no fishing permit is required to fish the saltwater area of the Forrest River from Lotts Island. The individual must possess and exhibit the appropriate State of Georgia Hunting and/or Fishing License and photo ID, if required by State law. Dependent children, as defined in this regulation, are authorized to hunt and/or fish under their sponsor's permit and will be issued a "Dependent Child Permit" at no cost upon request of the child's sponsor.



Nothing in Ft. Stewarts Regulations excluded non sponsored civilians from hunting on Ft. Stewart as long as you do not violate any regulations, Federal or Military.  The lady whom answered the phone told me to print out the rules and regulations governing the Facility and keep them on me at all times along with the DNR regulations.


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 28, 2011)

don't' forget the hunter safety card.


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 28, 2011)

just about anyone can hunt Fort Stewart and no sponsor is required.

yes, be sure to have your hunting licenses and hunter safety certificate when you go get your pass.  AT ALL TIMES while hunting there, you better have your Fort Stewart/HAAF hunting/fishing ID, harvest card issued by the Fort Stewart game office, hunter safety certificate, and the vehicle pass they give you on your dashboard.  also, DO NOT be in an area that you are not signed into, unless you are signed out and on your way out of the woods.  

there's a lot of rules and the GW's out there do not hesitate to enforce them with a vengeance, no matter how silly or petty one may think they are.  as long as you follow the rules, it's a great place to hunt.


----------



## Rock-hard (Feb 28, 2011)

Make sure and check out B1, plenty of hogs in there.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 28, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> just about anyone can hunt Fort Stewart and no sponsor is required.
> 
> yes, be sure to have your hunting licenses and hunter safety certificate when you go get your pass.  AT ALL TIMES while hunting there, you better have your Fort Stewart/HAAF hunting/fishing ID, harvest card issued by the Fort Stewart game office, hunter safety certificate, and the vehicle pass they give you on your dashboard.  also, DO NOT be in an area that you are not signed into, unless you are signed out and on your way out of the woods.
> 
> there's a lot of rules and the GW's out there do not hesitate to enforce them with a vengeance, no matter how silly or petty one may think they are.  as long as you follow the rules, it's a great place to hunt.



very good info.....I'd go so far as to say don't check out of an area until you reach a paved road unless it's directly across or beside the area you were in....



And why the crap about B-1...there may have been pigs there 2 days ago but they travel around all night and day...even if your just  it's rather childlike in my opinion...

I have seen hogs in F, C, B, A...never been in D...pick a number in the other 4 and I've probably been in it...unless it was archery only....no use for stick and string out there for me...


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Feb 28, 2011)

Nautical it sounds like your the go to guy out there.  Maybe we can connect some time for a hunt.  One more question.  Is there a caliber restriction out on Ft. Stewart?  I have Slugs (12g), bird shot (12&20g) or a pistol (10mm) I can use for hogs, yet i cannot seem to find specific army post regulations for hoggin in the off season.

On a side note I would love to use my bow but its back IN KS w/ my dad as he learns to bow fish.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 28, 2011)

jjmikolacjik said:


> Nautical it sounds like your the go to guy out there.  Maybe we can connect some time for a hunt.  One more question.  Is there a caliber restriction out on Ft. Stewart?  I have Slugs (12g), bird shot (12&20g) or a pistol (10mm) I can use for hogs, yet i cannot seem to find specific army post regulations for hoggin in the off season.
> 
> 
> On a side note I would love to use my bow but its back IN KS w/ my dad as he learns to bow fish.



I'm no expert on Stewart...that title belongs to PLP and Capt.Stan combined...they know the trees on a first name basis...and some of the pigs seem to follow them around..

For shotgun you must use slugs regardless of gauge....from 1 March till 25 March you can use the 10mm as far as I know...but a call to the post GW would be wise in that case...read regulation 420 very carefully...it's confusing...


----------



## gsubo (Feb 28, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> And why the crap about B-1...there may have been pigs there 2 days ago but they travel around all night and day...even if your just  it's rather childlike in my opinion...



I agree. I know guys that have hunted this area for years..and now that some kids who have no interest in ever going back over there get on here and said they saw a little bit of hog sign in it..its getting pounded.  All I have to say is Im glad it wasnt one of my favorite areas.  

As far as the hunting goes..its flat and thick. Palmettoes everywhere.  You can be all over hog sign and you'll think that any minute you should find em..but if they're already laid down in the palmettoes you'll just walk right on by em most the time and never know they're there. The huntin is still tough out there right now..be prepared to walk alot. And watch out for the big timber rattlers in the bottoms..


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Feb 28, 2011)

gsubo said:


> I agree. I know guys that have hunted this area for years..and now that some kids who have no interest in ever going back over there get on here and said they saw a little bit of hog sign in it..its getting pounded.  All I have to say is Im glad it wasnt one of my favorite areas.
> 
> As far as the hunting goes..its flat and thick. Palmettoes everywhere.  You can be all over hog sign and you'll think that any minute you should find em..but if they're already laid down in the palmettoes you'll just walk right on by em most the time and never know they're there. The huntin is still tough out there right now..be prepared to walk alot. And watch out for the big timber rattlers in the bottoms..


Do hogs get jumpy like deer if you slow stalk them on sign when bedded down?

In Ks when hunting deer if you catch them bedded down on the prairie and hold near 9/10 times they will jump after a minute or five.

Would this slows stalking work to get hogs nervous enough to move?


----------



## gsubo (Feb 28, 2011)

jjmikolacjik said:


> Do hogs get jumpy like deer if you slow stalk them on sign when bedded down?
> 
> In Ks when hunting deer if you catch them bedded down on the prairie and hold near 9/10 times they will jump after a minute or five.
> 
> Would this slows stalking work to get hogs nervous enough to move?



Yup..in my opinion they have a better nose than a deer.  One twig snap and they'll bust outta the palmettos like a stampede. Its very hard to actually catch em bedded down cuz they're usually in the thickest nastiest stuff around. Its best just to slip real slow into the wind. Stop often when you feel like your close to em.


----------



## Rock-hard (Feb 28, 2011)

jjmikolacjik said:


> Nautical it sounds like your the go to guy out there.  Maybe we can connect some time for a hunt.  One more question.  Is there a caliber restriction out on Ft. Stewart?  I have Slugs (12g), bird shot (12&20g) or a pistol (10mm) I can use for hogs, yet i cannot seem to find specific army post regulations for hoggin in the off season.
> 
> On a side note I would love to use my bow but its back IN KS w/ my dad as he learns to bow fish.





Hey man email this guy Dan Thompson. He works there at the Permit office and can answer your questions and doesn't seem to mind, like the TYPICAL GOVT employees who also are employed in there. Here is his contact info.
daniel.t.thompson@stewart.army.mil
His phone is 912-435-8061

My understanding of the caliber, as of today(end of small game season) is in anywhere you could previously use a big game weapon for BG hunts, you can now do so and not be in violation, though technically by Federal Regs you can use Big Game weapons during small game hunts. The Fed Regs and State regs conflict each other. Don't take my word for it, ask him. Good hunting. Make sure and check B1


----------



## scottja (Mar 1, 2011)

jjmikolacjik said:


> Nautical it sounds like your the go to guy out there.  Maybe we can connect some time for a hunt.  One more question.  Is there a caliber restriction out on Ft. Stewart?  I have Slugs (12g), bird shot (12&20g) or a pistol (10mm) I can use for hogs, yet i cannot seem to find specific army post regulations for hoggin in the off season.
> 
> On a side note I would love to use my bow but its back IN KS w/ my dad as he learns to bow fish.




The rules most often violated on Stewart are loaded weapon in vehicle, driving through a closed area, not checked in, and no Fort Stewart access pass. That said, read FS420-4 a couple times and you'll get the gist. 

You can get a decent map with the topo overlay from pass and permit. Study it and hunt the swamps. There are hogs everywhere but you still have to work to find them. Contrary to what you may hear on this forum, they generally do not just run out in front of you. One area may be on fire today and empty tomorrow. Work the wind. I have stalked within 10yds of a herd with the wind in my face and gotten busted from over 200 with the wind at my back. 

Now that small game season has ended, you can use any legal centerfire on hogs. Legal calibers are listed in the appendix of the regulation. 

If you do get popped by a CLE officer I would worry more about the suspension than the fine. 

Good luck.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Mar 1, 2011)

The Ft Stewart hogs eat human flesh, beware....


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 2, 2011)

ok, I am stationed at FT Stewart and here is the nitty gritty.....hunter safety card, state hunting liscense, installation hunting permit/dashboard card. and carry all with you at all times. do not travel off of a paved road unless your signed into a area. dont sign out until your back on said paved road. Also check the route to your area. one area on either side of the road your traveling on must be open or you will get hit with a hutning from closed area without authorization ticket from the wardens....I know this first hand.....and make sure you are using proper ammo. right now you can hunt with any gun because there is no open big game season. no hunting hogs with gun during turkey season. after season goes out you can hunt them again with normal weapons. I also plan on hunting that weekend and Im always game for teaming up.....I got a group of a few guys who I go out with and we like to surround em and stack em high. I know where the hogs are at..........PM me if you still need a hunting partner
Derick


----------



## sgtstinky (Mar 3, 2011)

I always get help when I've asked people on GON, why else would we all be here?

The best part about Benning is that it is public land, but restricted to DoD folk, its the best military benefit I've received!


----------



## Supercracker (Mar 3, 2011)

hogman1 said:


> no hunting hogs with gun during turkey season. after season goes out you can hunt them again with normal weapons.



did I mis read it? I thought you could hunt hogs with legal turkey weapons. Shotgun, Bow, Muzzleloader.

Not trying to argue I just didn't see that part and want to make sure I'm legal.


----------



## Supercracker (Mar 3, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I'll help you out...if you wouldnt mind helping me with an osceola?..




Just as soon as I'm able to find stuff on Osceola I'll be happy to help you out. lol



Clarification. I find lots of fresh sign and know where they are, it's just not a place that you can get into.


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the help and tips that you have provided.  I wish I had time to get out and hunt this weekend.  Good luck to everyone going out this weekend.


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 3, 2011)

Im hopeing to go out Sunday! Lets hope the weather works out!




jjmikolacjik said:


> Thank you everyone for the help and tips that you have provided.  I wish I had time to get out and hunt this weekend.  Good luck to everyone going out this weekend.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Im going out on sunday morning and stomping some palmettos myself if anybody wants to join me. I am just going to walk the river and see what happens. maybee in the northern end up towards the F areas. PM me if you wanna go


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 3, 2011)

Supercracker said:


> Just as soon as I'm able to find stuff on Osceola I'll be happy to help you out. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Clarification. I find lots of fresh sign and know where they are, it's just not a place that you can get into.



LOL..I know what you mean!They know where to hide!PM me and I'll help you out some..

I did have someone call to offer a swap..hogs here for turkey down there..but no number?I was in a bad area,and a voicemail just popped up from a guy named Danny..I have no idea how to contact him back,or who gave him my number?


----------



## gsubo (Mar 3, 2011)

I just saw a big group of about 15 or so hogs today while working out there in an open area.  Im not a big hog hunter so if anyone wants to know where I saw them pm me.  They're not in an area I tend to hunt or own so I dont mind sharing the info..


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Mar 3, 2011)

I wish I would be able to link up with some of those going out this weekend but school and work are keeping me busy.
Here is the Load out I am planning on using for hogs on FT. Stewart
12 g 3" 1 3/8 oz Slugs 600gr - Brenneke Black Magic magnum slugs. 1200#'s at 100 yds impact force
Pistol 10mm Loaded with Hydra-shock hollow's
20 g Slugs - Federal Vital shok tru ball 3/4 oz.  1088 #'s impact at 50 yds
Any suggestions on Modification of Gear for hunting Ft. Stewart?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice avatar buckbacks!G9 was hot that day!!Thanks to a few cyberscouting hot tips..lol


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks public.  You have been a real stand up gent.  Thank you for the help.


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 3, 2011)

Anybody going out on Benning this weekend? Me, Lungbuster123, and Grunt are planning on going out Sunday!


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll check my trap on Benning Sunday but I've got some other things that need doing.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 4, 2011)

gsubo said:


> I just saw a big group of about 15 or so hogs today while working out there in an open area.  Im not a big hog hunter so if anyone wants to know where I saw them pm me.  They're not in an area I tend to hunt or own so I dont mind sharing the info..



Thanks for the pm Eric. I just got a text the guys I sent in there said they got a couple...


----------



## gsubo (Mar 4, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Thanks for the pm Eric. I just got a text the guys I sent in there said they got a couple...



Easy enough..kinda like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## sgtstinky (Mar 6, 2011)

If i wasn't going TDY this weekend I'd hook up with you all at Benning, best time of the year to kill hogs in my opinion. I went last weekend to scout for em up here and came across some fresh sign, got me all worked up for a hunt!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Mar 6, 2011)

sgtstinky said:


> If i wasn't going TDY this weekend I'd hook up with you all at Benning, best time of the year to kill hogs in my opinion. I went last weekend to scout for em up here and came across some fresh sign, got me all worked up for a hunt!



I think so to...let me know when you want to go and we'll meet up!


----------



## SOUTHERNMASON (May 15, 2011)

your best bet is to go to the webstie fort stewart fishing /hunting all regs are there and GW numbers to ask wardens questions.

the game wardens out there are very strcit but very fair and great guys they can hook u up with good fishing and hunting spots.


----------



## SOUTHERNMASON (May 15, 2011)

i fish and hunt with a few of them regularly they have alot of knowledge reguarding the area


----------



## derekarmy01 (May 24, 2011)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> On Stewart be prepared for swamp bottoms and pine flats.  The least you should bring are knee high water proof snake boots. It warming up so watch where you step.



i hunt fort stewart every weekend and yes the snakes are out in full force. i have noticed that if you see any snakes around just go to another area. i dont think the snakes like hogs being around so they tend to not be around where the hogs are. i see hogs everytime i go out, weather or not i get a good shot off is another question. the hogs are crazy right now in the morning hours. this last sunday i seen over 20 in one area before 9am i got out there at 7am


----------



## derekarmy01 (May 24, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> just about anyone can hunt Fort Stewart and no sponsor is required.
> 
> yes, be sure to have your hunting licenses and hunter safety certificate when you go get your pass.  AT ALL TIMES while hunting there, you better have your Fort Stewart/HAAF hunting/fishing ID, harvest card issued by the Fort Stewart game office, hunter safety certificate, and the vehicle pass they give you on your dashboard.  also, DO NOT be in an area that you are not signed into, unless you are signed out and on your way out of the woods.
> 
> there's a lot of rules and the GW's out there do not hesitate to enforce them with a vengeance, no matter how silly or petty one may think they are.  as long as you follow the rules, it's a great place to hunt.



wait tell you are on the hard ball before signing out of a area. if you are not signed in to the area and on that tank trail you will get in trouble. almost found this out the hard way lucky for me the guy let me off.


----------



## derekarmy01 (May 24, 2011)

gsubo said:


> I agree. I know guys that have hunted this area for years..and now that some kids who have no interest in ever going back over there get on here and said they saw a little bit of hog sign in it..its getting pounded.  All I have to say is Im glad it wasnt one of my favorite areas.
> 
> As far as the hunting goes..its flat and thick. Palmettoes everywhere.  You can be all over hog sign and you'll think that any minute you should find em..but if they're already laid down in the palmettoes you'll just walk right on by em most the time and never know they're there. The huntin is still tough out there right now..be prepared to walk alot. And watch out for the big timber rattlers in the bottoms..



thats why i like to go with 2 other people and walk in the middle of the palms and push them out.


----------



## gmanhoghunter38 (Jul 3, 2011)

hey man nice hog. im just startig to hunt benning. hog hunted at stewart several years for hogs and did great. looking for partner to get on these hogs with and deer also. got own stuff as far as rifles, four wheeler and all that good stuff. if your stationed at benning hit me up at 334 663 5670.


----------



## Necedah (Jul 4, 2011)

*Hunters Safety certificate*

Do I need a Hunters Safety Certificate to hunt Stewart or Benning if I'm not required to have one for a Georgia hunting license (Too old).

Dave


----------



## fishtail (Jul 4, 2011)

You must have one on Stewart regardless of your age.


----------

